# Biometric Residence Permit for Spouse Settlement Visa



## The_Fish (Jan 2, 2015)

Hello Everyone! My wife was recently accepted for her Spouse Settlement Visa Application into the UK. Woohoo! 

However, we've still got just one thing to resolve... She is of the understanding that she must receive a Biometric Residence Permit (Biometric ID Card) for potential future employers, etc. The documentation from www.gov.uk says that she should have received the location of the Post Office, at which to pick up said permit, in the "decision letter" enclosed with the application. My wife didn't receive a decision letter with her response. The decision making office in Sheffield simply returned her supporting documents and included her current passport with a Visa Vignette (Embossed and official, declaring her UK Entry Clearance, Visa Status, and right to work in the UK) on one of the pages. 

She e-mailed "[email protected]" as stated on the official gov.uk website to inquire about her pick up location, as she did not receive the decision letter. The response that she received from them was that she will not receive a BRP because she will not require one. They did not give any further explanation.Does anyone know why she wouldn't require one? There is nothing on the gov.uk website that would explain this. Do people on settlement visas not require a BRP?

The guidelines state that she must pick up her BRP within 10 days of arrival in the UK, and as this time is quickly approaching, we need to figure out if there is a next step for us.

Thanks for any help you can give us. It is greatly appreciated!


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

What does the visa say in her passport? If it is for the full length of time and says something like "work permitted" then you're fine.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

It depends on where she applied from and when. See the sticky at the top of the page for more information.


----------



## The_Fish (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks Salix! Yes, the visa in her passport expires in 33 months - so the full length of the visa and at the bottom it specifies that she is on a spouse visa, work permitted, no public funds.

Just wanted to be sure that we weren't missing anything.


----------

